# Things we break - New Stories 03.01.2018



## anonymous.viewerun (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello everybody,

I thought that it would be nice to open up once again such a fantastic topic like "Things we break". 

I do not know how it is for your people but for me it is really exciting to see, hear or read about BBW or SSBBW breaking, crushing, bending etc. the things surrounding them 

Remember girls it is not about your weight!!! Your weight is always fine!!! If something is bending or breaking under your weight it only means that it is poorly designed and not adjusted to such a beautiful and nicely shaped sexy woman like you 

So If you only have a chance please do not hesitate to sit, bounce, take a ride or something else even on small and weak things) If you will break something please do not blame yourself or your weight 

If somebody will ask you what have you done for example when you break a chair then ask that person what is the thing you break a few seconds ago? 

He/She will tell the chair. You should ask then so tell me please what for is the chair? Then that person should answer for sitting and then you can tell so what I did? 
Just sat on it lol If somebody then tell you are above the weight limit the you can always tell No my friend the weight limit is below my weight  

Besides that the weight limit is not shown in visible place so I didn't know what is the weight limit and why me only because I am a bit bigger must look for it and read it?? 

I think such a conversation will be enough to solve any situation when somebody will try to offend your girls

I do not know if you like it people but I suggest to include in your post beside the history of broken thing your information like name, height, current weight and maybe if it is possible photo when we all can see you whole in standing position to adore your nicely shaped beautiful body

The histories can be old histories from past or better if you see the things that you want to test under your weight please write what you are planning to test and how then you can test it like you mentioned and then write in here what happens  any photos with you and object before and after test much appreciated let alone the movie ))

I hope you like the idea from thread


----------



## Warrior (Feb 3, 2018)

This is a very good idea!
Thank you for posting.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2018)

Warrior said:


> This is a very good idea!
> Thank you for posting.


 Yes definitely! I haven't had any incidents lately, but if I do, I'll be sure to post them in here


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Feb 3, 2018)

It would be nice to hear about things that happen in past but it would be also great to hear about the ideas for testing something I mean testing if it is able to handle your weight giving a try sit, bounce on something 3 colleagues of mine off course girls recently went to some store and there were garden swings....You could imagine what happened...Obviously girls could not went next to it without giving it a try... I could only tell that each of them were between 200 and 240 lbs and the weight limit of swing they chose was 450 lbs so 3 * 200 lbs --> 600 lbs they were at least 150 lbs above the weight limit...sadly that swingset had to be really well done beacuse they were bouncing on it almost dropping them selves on it and nothing really happened...it was bending a bit but at the end I mean when they took their weight of swing turned to its normal state giving the impression like it was never used hmmm....Here in Poland we do not have too much really chubby girls... I would love to see real life girl for example 350 lbs but it is almost a miracle to find girls like that in here(((( What I can only do is to read about it or watch on internet:/


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Feb 3, 2018)

Does any of you girls ever took a ride on something like that?? I would like to see how that chair is handaling for example 400 lbs gir Off course bigger girls are welcome too 

View attachment hmmm.jpg


----------



## Tracii (Feb 3, 2018)

Darlin there is no way I would fit in that LOLOL.
I love the idea of not having to climb the stairs tho".


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Feb 3, 2018)

Are you talking seriously that you wouldn't be able to fit in that? I cannot believe you have sucha wide booty but I would love to see it lol so you are talking that there are not such a stair lifts in which bigger girls like you can fit? But in general have you see such a lift in your area? And if you could only fit in that chair (arm rests up) would you try it? I mean wouldn't hesitate do comfortly sit down on it without taking care about the weight limit?? I do not know your weight but do you think it could lift you up on top of that stairs?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 3, 2018)

I didn't think about raising the arms up duh. LOLOL.
With the arms up I'm sure I could attempt to place my fat butt on that.
Not sure what the weight limit is for those things so I don't know if it would take me all the way up.


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Feb 3, 2018)

I would pay to see you taking a ride on it ))))) May I know what is your weight??? Have you seen such a thing in your area? Maybe you could give it a try


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Feb 3, 2018)

Have any of you girl ever try to take a ride on these...??? If not maybe it is not too late to try I know it is not too late for sure  So if any of you have a chance we are waiting here to read how it went....any pictures movie much appreciated 

View attachment hmmm.jpg


----------



## Tracii (Feb 3, 2018)

I know people have fantasies and fetishes but I'm not into getting into or on things I'm clearly not designed to fit in or on.


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Feb 3, 2018)

The only one thing from pictures above I have not seen ssbbw taking a rideon it is the clock ride... Obviously I didn't have a chance to observe that life. Only on movies  On movie I saw both of the pony and barbie jeep survived so it seems for me there must be a safety marging or safety coeficient applied to the design of these things and thanks of that coeficient they can survive load much bigger than it's weight limit if that load is not applied pernamently As far as I know the designer when he is designing a device that must carry 300 lbs person is putting safety coeficient in calculations and depending on branch of industry it is desigen for diffrent values of that coeficient applies for instance if device is made for disable people I believe that coeficient is like 3 or more so it means if the device has weight limit shown to be 300 lbs it means that it should not break under the load equal seafety_coeficient*weight_limit -> 3*300lbs =900 lbs. That is what books from machines construction basics are saying


----------



## Tracii (Feb 3, 2018)

You put too much faith in tech manuals.
Of course industry standards there is a certain percentage of over building something just for a safety factor.


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Feb 3, 2018)

Maybe you have a right that I believe to a technical specifications. Anyway I like and adore ssbbw and bbw ladies and I like when they are proving that they can make the things to struggle even those meant to be able to hold adults weight I like as well the ladies that are taking a pleasure from making to struggle and breaking the things not meant for them for example kiddie rides sometimes the girls are shocked how much a toy or a ride meant for kids is able to hold and withstand... it should not withstand their weight let alone to go with them on board...i like as well when girls are taking control over the ride making it stop or go when they want putting the weight on and off when they want laughing about it I hope there will be a lot of new stories about things they girls break under their weight and who knows maybe there will be here other kind of stories here as well)


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Feb 4, 2018)

Does any of you girls took a ride in crawded elevator? Maybe you took a ride with other big beautiful girls women?? Can you share your expieriences?


----------



## John Smith (Feb 4, 2018)

A very interesting thread.


----------



## UserNameName (Feb 5, 2018)

So, a couple of years ago I broke a chair. The chair was completely totaled, like it wasn't a slight crack or anything.

I was 5'9" and 105 lbs.

To this day I still don't know how that happened, but I find it highly ironic that a slightly-anorexic FA broke a chair


----------



## fredco (Feb 5, 2018)

Interesting thread.

I think I can contribute with a little story from my past. One of my ex-girlfriends was very large (well all of my ex-gfs were large). But she was 180cm tall (5'11) and her weight fluctuated between 130kg and 136kg) (285lbs and 300lbs) while we were together. She had very wide hips, a big butt and a bulging belly.
Mostly she didn't really care when she sat on things, although she wouldn't sit on stuff that was clearly too small for her. Like once we went to my parent's place and she insisted I get her another garden chair. When I asked her why, she said this plastic one was too small, she wouldn't fit in it and it would probably break.

But at home she would often flop onto the chairs making them creak and bend. Once she broke a wooden chair when she let her huge body just fall on it. One of the chairleg snapped off.


----------



## lawriesv (Feb 12, 2018)

anonymous.viewerun said:


> The only one thing from pictures above I have not seen ssbbw taking a rideon it is the clock ride... Obviously I didn't have a chance to observe that life. Only on movies  On movie I saw both of the pony and barbie jeep survived so it seems for me there must be a safety marging or safety coeficient applied to the design of these things and thanks of that coeficient they can survive load much bigger than it's weight limit if that load is not applied pernamently As far as I know the designer when he is designing a device that must carry 300 lbs person is putting safety coeficient in calculations and depending on branch of industry it is desigen for diffrent values of that coeficient applies for instance if device is made for disable people I believe that coeficient is like 3 or more so it means if the device has weight limit shown to be 300 lbs it means that it should not break under the load equal seafety_coeficient*weight_limit -> 3*300lbs =900 lbs. That is what books from machines construction basics are saying



Do you KNOW that the ratio of working load to ultimate load is 1/3 (otherwise stated as a factor of safety of 200%) for these staircase chair lifts?

Typically, industry-accepted factors of safety vary widely, depending on the type of equipment and intended use.


----------



## finallyfat (Feb 20, 2018)

Broke the shaft to my rear shock on my 2 yr old snowmobile. Whole rear collapsed down 10 inches. I knew my sled makes my ass look fat to riders behind me but damn...

Gotta bulk up those shocks!


----------



## andycarter (Jun 16, 2018)

I get a kick out of damaging chairs without breaking them outright. I like leaving them wobbly, creaking, cracked, bent, so that other people get to wonder just how heavy does someone have to be to do that to a chair. My favorite is to leave stress marks in plastic, but only some chairs are prone to that, even at my size. I also love when a chair makes cracking and creaking noises loud enough that people notice. My BFF is also heavy enough to put some hurt on the furniture, and she's learned to be uncareful on occasion, to please me.

I love pool parties with floaties because people always assume I'm way too heavy for them, so when I get on them without even being careful, they gawk and their eyes bulge out of their heads LOL. There's a woman in my social circle who is my size, much larger than my BFF, who sat on an air mattress outside the pool, with another fairly heavy person already on it, and popped it. I want to get together with her and see if she's into doing that kind of thing intentionally.

And speaking of pool floaties, I sat with my BFF on one on the grass without popping it, and we invited another woman to join us, and she did. The uncertainty over whether the thing would pop was thrilling. The thing held all three of us for over an hour and I couldn't stop admiring just how hard it was with that much weight on it, and how bloated the exposed portions were. Those poor seams!


----------



## Trinkan (Jul 26, 2018)

Cool! Like this thread!
Once i was staying the night in a friends appartment, she is a wery curvy girl but not that big, about 90kg only.
Well we had some drinks with some other friends and we were kind of touching eachother in the sofa and then she went to have a smoke in the bathroom and asked me to join her.
I did and in there she was leaning her round butt on the sink and i was standing in front of her talking.. she took my hand and pulled me closer and we started making out and i really got turned on by seeing her ass against the sink in the mirror.
Well i guess she noticed and things got more intense and she leaned more on the sink and wrapped one leg around me.. creeek and i saw the sink bend down and a gap opening between the sink and tiles.
Ooops i guess im not that lightweight she smiled at me but she didnt move.
I was on to the point i was shivering now and she know..
You want to find out if it can hande my full weight for a while she smirked at me..
I dont think it can, its only wallmounted and you are not THAT lightweight i wisperd.
Better grab my ass and hold me up then she said and raised her other leg and brought her full weight on that poor creaking sink and i could hear the tiles cracking under the extra weight before i could grab her butt firmly.
The next few min is like a daze but i had one of the best moments in my life.. the feeling i had to support her weight even at the peak gave the whole thing so much extra and hearing the creaking with every move and i was later told it was great for her also to se me struggle not to let my grip go..
After that time we tryed some other interesting places to


----------



## Warrior (Jul 29, 2018)

Dear Trinkan,
thank you for sharing your experience with us.
This was the best story I have read in a long time!
What were the other interesting places you haves tested?


----------



## andycarter (Jul 29, 2018)

I have a few stories I could tell. One was several years ago, I was at a hotel. There was a beach theme somethingerother going on and they had plastic chaise lounges facing the sun room. Umbrella tables, drinks with umbrellas in them, etc. I was reluctant to sit on the chaise lounges, particularly on the tile floor. The legs of plastic furniture tend to spread apart on tile floor. These were sturdy, industrial things, the seat covered in a sturdy canvas...but the frame and legs were plastic. But I sat on one, closer to the end of it than the center, so I'd be over the legs rather than between them. It still bent quite a bit.

A woman even larger than I am came over and said, "I'm glad you tested these things. I wasn't going to sit in them."

I thought that was a rude introduction, and presumptuous. But more than that, I thought, "You gotta be kidding, girl. You're bigger than I am. I wouldn't sit there if I were you." But I just smiled and said hello. She positioned herself to sit right in the center of a bendy plastic lounge, and I was about to warn her, but she plopped herself right down.

Crack! The legs spread apart and the thing bent like a banana. But it didn't break. She paused, alarmed, but decided to pretend all was well. She scooted around to position herself, and the thing bent like hell with every move. She'd lean hard against the back of it, and I'd think it was going to break, but when she did that the seat unbent a bit as she got some weight off her butt. Then she'd relax and put weight back on her butt and it would bend again. She repeated that a couple times, trying to pull her belly up so she could lift her legs onto the lounge. She got one up, and the thing bent even more. She kept trying to get the other one up, and the thing bent and bent and bent. She couldn't get her knees together enough to get both her calves on board. I thought about offering help but I was dumbstruck and my heart was racing. And I didn't think both her calves were actually going to fit.

Probably the heaviest person I've seen since childhood. Her legs were so much bigger than that chair! Outweighed me by at least a hundred pounds. I was now pretty certain the thing would hold me, so I got comfy sitting on it normally. It bent quite a bit but didn't break.

Crack! Slaaaaap! The woman's lounge broke and she now sat on the floor, a folded chaise lounge in front of and behind her, and she was bunched up, trapped by the back of it, which pushed her forward. I helped her up (holy crap!) and she was too exhausted to go anywhere, so I told her to sit over the legs on the one I was just on. She reluctantly did so...and it bent like hell. I pulled up another one and we had a conversation, before I helped her up again and got her comfy on a sofa.


----------



## andycarter (Jul 29, 2018)

Here's a recent one. I was at a pizzeria and I had just ordered carry-out, and I sat on a bench with a woman. It was small enough that I was in her personal space a bit, but not too badly, so I was surprised and annoyed that she said, "Holy crap, what the hell?" and she got up. My partner walked in and came to sit with me in the vacated seat. It was a tight fit, as she is much larger than the woman, and the bench bent quite noticeably. That's probably what the woman was reacting to. I imagine it bent quite a bit when I sat on it.

I was leaning pretty badly toward the center of the bench, so I figured she had to notice, but to make my partner aware that the bench was bent quite a lot, I lifted most of my weight off it and then sat down again. Crack! It bent so much, both on the way up and on the way down, that it startled my partner. And there was the cracking noise. We stood and waited for our pizza standing. With the annoyed woman


----------



## andycarter (Jul 29, 2018)

Here's another recent one. The public pool only allows floaties when there aren't a lot of people, and we managed to make it when there aren't a lot of people, but our floatie is really large. We pumped it up, and people looked at us funny, but nobody objected. In the pool it goes. It's like a circular sofa, made for four people. The box says it hold four adults, but the picture is one small woman and three kids. There's enough room that it could easily fit another four people, but we figure it'll be way overloaded with just two of us on it, so we don't expect more from it than that. I'm almost 600 pounds, my partner is more than 400, one friend is almost as big as I am, the fourth person is 300-ish.

Using the stairs, and me counterbalancing, we get the heaviest woman aboard. There's a problem already. In addition to sinking her side of it quite a lot, she's so thick that her legs cover the hole in the center that all four of us are supposed to stick our feet into. But, with my partner counterbalancing, I climb aboard...and spill us both. We do that again to the same effect. Third time I land it, with one knee in her hip and the other leg on top of her. Not the way we're supposed to sit in it, but it will have to do. I'm leaning hard against the side of the sofa, twisting it badly. The thing is so overloaded already that it's distorted out of shape. It doesn't look like a circular sofa anymore. We've probably already doubled its capacity. We probably should have stopped here.

My partner climbs aboard next, landing on top of us. She's not heavy enough to spill us, and she finds some vinyl that isn't already covered and sits on it. Her legs are on top of mine, and she's leaning so hard that the float is mis-shapen even more. The seat part isn't under water in the photos, but it is with us on it.

The fourth person, the lightest of us, launches herself aboard, and pretty much has to lay on our legs, across the center of it, because there isn't any more seat available.

Piled high on it like this, rather than having our legs dangling in the water as it was intended, we've loaded it even more severely than our weight accounts for. It's just about submerged, and it's twisted out of shape. This is how we floated for quite a while, as people gawked at us. When we moved, the thing twisted with us, and sometimes we'd rock a little bit, sinking one part of it and then another. Totally overwhelmed the thing. I loved it.

When we needed to stretch our legs, we got off of it, and the thing was so stretched out it looked partially deflated. We added air and climbed aboard again. We somehow managed to get it stretched in one direction a lot more than the other this time, so it was really oblong now, the two heaviest of us on opposite ends, pushing against each other. This time my partner ended up on top of the heaviest woman and the fourth person ended up on top of me. Stretched the hell out of the float...and then it broke. Ripped right down a seam clear around the thing. The air rushed out of it and our pile of big people drifted apart. People stared. We laughed.


----------



## Trinkan (Aug 9, 2018)

It was this one time we were in the kitchen preparing some food and she was in front of the the cuttingboard, the built in type wich slides out under the countertop.
I came up behind her and hugged her from behind, as i did i felt her push her big butt against me and she got the reaction she wanted, asked me "you like this?" Bent a bit fwd and moved a little against me.
I turned her around and kissed her while she rested her butt on the cutting board, not really sitting on it but enough weight to make it creak under her. 
Careful i said, this wont hold your full weight.. i know, i can feel how it bends under my butt she told me with a devious smile as she stod up and i thought she would move avay but instead she pulled out the top drawer half way under the cutting board.
Hope this is a good quality kitchen she said and leaned back pulling me closer and sat down with her full weight...
It made lots of cracking and creaking and i grabbed it with both hands supporting it, it wont hold you! She just smiled and unzipped my pants.. you started it and now its my turn.. . Lets see how long you can stay focused on your drawer she said with a grin, bounced a little and started you know what..
It didnt take long before i started to loose grip and focus on her.
I could feel her slowly sinking deeper in front of me as the drawer bent under her but i didnt break, i guess this is a bit too much fresh meat for it to handle at once she whisperd after we finished and she padded the side of her soft ass still sitting on there legs dangling before i lifted her down.

That drawer still dosnt close fully today and reminds me every day..


----------



## Trinkan (Aug 16, 2018)

Another nice memory is then a friend came over to visit me in my storagebuilding, i was showing her around a bit and we were talking about everything like friends do..
At this period i had a painful back so then i was standing/walking a while it got wery intense and i had to sit down.
Well it got painful and i told her i have to rest my back and excused myself and went over to a storagebox, you know the kind you usually have in the garden to store pillows for gardenfurnuture and such. It looks like a big plastic chest with rounded top.
Anyway its not really ment for sitting on but i had to so i sat down and we kept talking, after a minute or so she came over and said, any room for me too?
I looked at her, she was tall and a bit curvy but didnt look heavy so i figured the box would hold her weight to and i moved a bit ro the side and made room for her.
She sat down beside me carefully, problebly noticing the top bending under her added weight on top but it held us fine even if i noticed it was now completely flat under us..
She noticed also and said "think it can hold us both, im quite heavy.."
Dont worry, it seems sturdy enough and i bounced a little wich made her slide closer to me.
Well she relaxed and we kept talking and laughing for like atleast 30mins there and i think the box bent more under ouer weight because we came closer and closer leaning against eachother sides.
Then she stood up and took out a toscapie (cakethingy with almonds) from her bag and a thermos, i thought we might as well have some snack she said. Sounds great to me i said and she sat down again but this time sideways facing me and the box groaned under her weight back on top..
Ohh she said but didnt stand up, instead she put her legs across mine and asked if it was ok with me? More comfterbly talking then we are facing and dont have to twist ouer necks.
I agree i said and secretly loved feeling her warm soft thighs on mine..
Well we had some coffe and cake sitting like that and after i told her it was great and reached to give her a hug.. BIG misstake since she slid closer and lifted her legs to get closer and focused her full weight on her butt in the middle of the box.. we both felt it give away under us and the crumbling sound like in slowmotion then we fell in..
Since she had her legs over me she kind of landed in my lap wich was wery painful for my hurt back but at the same time wery arousing
We made sure we were both ok and then slowly started laughing like crazy in there legs sticking up over the sides of the box wich made it impossible for her to get up not mention me under her weight.. this made us laugh even more, this went on until we were both out of breath and we could start planning how to get out, i guess i have to lift you up so you can swing your hips over the side i told her.. yeah good luck with that, im 98kg she said while blushing.. wow really! I replied, problebly with my tounge hanging out because she gave me a wery strange look problebly trying to understand why i reacted like that instead of some other way..
Well we couldnt figure something else to do so i started lifting/pushing while she was worried of putting her full weight on me and i must admit i didnt mind having her on top and legally grabbing her ass
Unfortunatly she got up after a while and got her legs over the edge while i helped her sit up, i loved the view of her meaty ass sitting over my face and se the plastic edge of the box sinking and bending under her full weight before she could get her balance and stand up..
Then she helped me get out and we went inside the office, she looked strange on me and said "why do i get the feeling you didnt mind having my fat ass on top of you??" I thought i was gona kill you..
Hehe well.. im not gona answer you on that one "wink wink"


----------



## Warrior (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello Trinkan,
thank you for your stories! These are the best experiences I have read.
Every time when I am in the kitchen I must think about your drawer.
And in the bathroom the same!


----------



## andycarter (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm assisting a bariatric patient with her outings, as I've described in the chair breaking thread  . I also take her for pool exercises, and another patient has his own help but uses the pool at the same time. She weighs 800, if her daughter's estimate is right, and he weighs 865.

I brought two double air mattresses. She's been on them before. The second one is for me or her daughter or my partner or a friend who is with us, but the other patient expresses interest in getting on it. He hasn't done that in many years and wouldn't have thought he could get on one of these things before he saw her do it.

800 pounds will just about sink even a double air mattress. The feet and the pillow stick out of the water and the middle sinks. She floats with her butt submerged and water all the way up to her belly, like she's sitting in a bowl of water. The air from under her gets squeezed into the pillow end of the mattress and it bulges like it's going to explode, but she's floated on these mattresses before and she hasn't popped one.

The guy is heavier than she is, but he's narrower and more top heavy, so he's got a lot of bulk that is above the water, not floating, and that weighs on the mattress even more. His butt is so far under water he's more sitting that laying, and the sides of his mattress are far under water. For him, even the pillow is partially submerged. And it's huge. The pillow has about 7 reinforcing seams across it, and the vinyl between them is pulled so tight that each segment bulges independently, pulling hard on those poor seams.

They enjoy floating for a while like this.

Pop!

Everybody is still floating, so the mattresses haven't popped. Big guy is trying to see behind him. Two of the segments of his pillow have merged into one because one of the inner reinforcing seams has burst, and he's now got a bigger bulge in his pillow. But he's still floating. He wants to get off but I assure him the float hasn't popped. He gets off, anyway.

I show him where the pillow is damaged and I assure him I don't care. The mattress has gone soft. I assure him it isn't leaking, the vinyl is just stretched and will recover. I add air so it's fully inflated again, and some extra to see if I can get it to better support him. I pretend it's totally normal for it to have stretched this much. The woman convinces him to get back on it.

There aren't any more pops, and he might be riding a tiny bit higher on the fuller air mattress. He becomes so confident he wonders if he can get someone on it with him! I don't know if he's serious, but a friend that is with us pulls him into shallower water and leans on his pillow. No, he says, it's a two-person mattress. Climb aboard! She's almost as big as I am, almost 600 pounds, so I'm pretty sure he isn't serious, but he insists. Climb aboard!

My partner, at 420 pounds or so, is the smallest of us, other than maybe the woman's daughter, but her daughter isn't in the water, so my friend suggests my partner get on it with him. Now I'm pretty sure they're serious, but there's no way any one of us can get on it without sinking it completely. My partner declines, but offers to hold the raft while my very heavy friend gets on it. They laugh, but they pull him over to the pool steps to do it.

She gets up on a step and puts her hands on the part of the mattress that is bulging out of the water between his calves. She leans on it and it sinks a bit and he struggles for balance. The mattress twists and makes loud noises against his skin, looking and sounding like he's going to pop it, as if we need a reminder that it's already seriously overloaded. They steady him and I grab the mattress, too. She leans on it again, then walks her hands forward, leaning harder and harder onto it. His feet go under water and now she doesn't have the strength to go back so she's committed, and she lays on him, her feet still on the step. He loses his balance again. He's going to slide off the front of the mattress.

My partner leans hard on the pillow to balance the load and I put my leg in front of his foot to keep him from sliding off. The mattress is completely under water now, except for the corners of the pillow end. He encourages her to keep going, but she can't get ahold of anything to pull on, except him. I grab her leg and lift and she pulls herself onto the mattress. It sinks so much that he goes under water up to his neck, and as thick as they both are, even she's under water up to her upper back, except that her buttocks are sticking above water. My partner falls off and the corners of the pillow bob above water.

Pop!

My partner says the pillow has blown another seam. The bulge on one side of it is now three segments large and is huge next to his head. I help her get farther onto the mattress to balance the load, and the pillow sinks lower again, but the bloated side stays above water.

Pow! The pillow explodes!

I've never heard one of these things pop with such a loud, sharp noise. It didn't blow a seam. The vinyl of the bulge on the pillow split in a star pattern. Very cool.

My partner and I use these air mattresses for uhhh nighttime activities when we travel, to avoid breaking hotel beds. We've had some big people on these things with us, including my nearly 600 pound friend, so crazy amounts of weight. You have to really abuse them to outright pop them. Normally they just develop a leak. Sometimes the pillow blows one of those inner seams. I had thought an air mattress in the pool was under less stress than it is on the ground, but perhaps it's something about the way the center is loaded so heavily when someone particularly large is on it. I guess the pillow bulging way more than usual should have been a clue lol.


----------



## Warrior (Mar 26, 2019)

Last week we were in a hotel. There was a kind of a bench.
My wife sat down and ...... crush..... On the left side the wood-connection broke.


----------



## Warrior (Aug 7, 2019)

Nothing new?


----------



## Trinkan (Aug 11, 2019)

Guess they make things sturdier theese days??
Too bad, miss thoose old flimsy beds they had in cheap hostels and such..


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 15, 2019)

We went camping recently and our airbed gave up on us. I don't know my partner's weight but both of us together at least 450lb. I dont think airbeds are made for that much hotness


----------



## Trinkan (Aug 15, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> We went camping recently and our airbed gave up on us. I don't know my partner's weight but both of us together at least 450lb. I dont think airbeds are made for that much hotness



Must have been a really crappy bed...


----------



## op user (Aug 16, 2019)

What Trinkan said 450 is not a serious load (for a couple) in the bed.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 20, 2019)

I actually dont know his weight. Because I'm polite I've never asked.


----------



## Trinkan (Aug 31, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> I actually dont know his weight. Because I'm polite I've never asked.



Well.. regardless it should hold atleast double the weight..
Unfortunatly hehe, much more interesting to be on the limit


----------



## Trinkan (Aug 31, 2019)

Not really a breaking but damn close..
A few days ago i had a close friend over and she wanted to see my current projects so we drowe arround and went in to have a look in a few.
At one of them i was doing the last finish on the walls so i had one of thoose foldebly tables for wallpaper set up there, you know the flimsy lightweight ones?
My friend have some problem with an old injury in her legs so she uses a cane sometimes and gets pain if she walks to far at once so she went over to the table and rested her round ass on it and i saw it bending from the pressure but i figured its no problem with her leaning on it since she is just 70kg.
Well we stood there talking about the house and materials for a while and in general then she all of the sudden leaned back and pulled her full weight up on the table and i never heard something make so much creeaking and cracking without breaking but it did sag down a good 15cm under her weight and she looked petrified on there and didnt move..
I guess this is not meant to sit on she whisperd.. no i guess you weigh slightly more then some roles of wallpaper i say with a smirk.
I weigh 72kg she answer.. 
Ok but now you already have your full weight on there and it seems to handle you so just dont move or it will break for sure.
So she sat still on there resting her legs and i was sneaking some excited looks at the hot view.
After a few minutes she relaxed a bit and the creaking had stopped under her so we kept talking for a while longer before deciding to move on, she slid slowly against the edge.. craack! One of the legs poked thru the boardmaterial on top of the table but it did not collapse under her weight still so i rushed over to her and grabbed her one hand under her butt and one around her back and picked her up to set her down gently on the floor.
As i did so she held on around my neck and gave me a kiss on the cheek and whisperd "my hero" in my ear and we both started laughing hard and long.

I thought buildingequipment are supposed to be durable she said then we left? Guess you have a big heavy duty ass then breaking that table i answerd before ducking away from her swinging her cane at me.. hehehe


----------



## Warrior (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi Trinkan,
Very cool, thank you for sharing your experiences!
You are to be envied for these friends!
I hope we can read more from you.


----------



## Bama (Sep 7, 2019)

Trinkan said:


> Must have been a really crappy bed...


I'm not sure about really crappy. I have a really great one and it has a limit of only 600lbs. So many of these companies make products designed to be used by the "average" size consumer. Many of the queen size only support 400-500lbs. You put 2 real people on there and you're over the limit.


----------



## Katana Ventris (Sep 8, 2019)

I've broken a few desk chairs


----------



## andycarter (Sep 27, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> We went camping recently and our airbed gave up on us. I don't know my partner's weight but both of us together at least 450lb. I dont think airbeds are made for that much hotness





Trinkan said:


> Well.. regardless it should hold atleast double the weight..
> Unfortunatly hehe, much more interesting to be on the limit





Bama said:


> I have a really great one and it has a limit of only 600lbs. So many of these companies make products designed to be used by the "average" size consumer. Many of the queen size only support 400-500lbs. You put 2 real people on there and you're over the limit.



I use air beds and pool air mattresses a lot. They sometimes leak right out of the package, but when they are good, they hold a lot of weight. The temporary bed ones rated at 600 pounds are too expensive to overload just for the fun of it, but my partner and I weigh about 1000 and we've been on those without incident, and we've been on them with other people. We did have one of these develop a huge bulge, but we had it loaded unevenly and we'll just try not to do that again lol.

The ones made for the pool are a lot less expensive. We've been on those in and out of the pool. The double wide air mattresses, the round island floats made for two-ish people, and even some smaller, very stylish ones made for instagram photos. We've doubled and tripled the weight limit of lots of pool floats, and the consequence is usually just that they don't float well, or at all. We did manage to pop a double air mattress, but it took people even bigger than me and my partner to pull that off lol. The smaller inflatables, like the tubes, also take a surprising amount of weight.

Out of the pool we've had pool floats go flat with just me on them, but we've also had them survive a pile-on of way more than 1000 pounds. My partner and I use them on the floor fairly often, sometimes with a third person, sometimes with a very heavy third person, but the two of us have overnighted on a pool air mattress just a few times. Sometimes they hold and sometimes they don't. They aren't expensive, so we have extras.

It's kind of exhilarating to take a pool float made for one person, like a single air mattress, or one of those instagram floats made for one person or maybe two small people, and put two very heavy people on it, and have it not pop.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 27, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> I actually dont know his weight. Because I'm polite I've never asked.


He is a very lucky guy, indeed!


----------



## Bama (Sep 28, 2019)

andycarter said:


> I use air beds and pool air mattresses a lot. They sometimes leak right out of the package, but when they are good, they hold a lot of weight. The temporary bed ones rated at 600 pounds are too expensive to overload just for the fun of it, but my partner and I weigh about 1000 and we've been on those without incident, and we've been on them with other people. We did have one of these develop a huge bulge, but we had it loaded unevenly and we'll just try not to do that again lol.
> 
> The ones made for the pool are a lot less expensive. We've been on those in and out of the pool. The double wide air mattresses, the round island floats made for two-ish people, and even some smaller, very stylish ones made for instagram photos. We've doubled and tripled the weight limit of lots of pool floats, and the consequence is usually just that they don't float well, or at all. We did manage to pop a double air mattress, but it took people even bigger than me and my partner to pull that off lol. The smaller inflatables, like the tubes, also take a surprising amount of weight.
> 
> ...


Good point. The indicated limits are usually for liability purposes and to prevent a company from having to replace a product if an item is used in excess of listed limits. Most items won't break as soon as you go 1lb over the weight limit or spoil on the 1st day after the "best if used by" date. But, if you put 800lbs on a 400lb weight limit mattress and the mattress pops, you can't expect a refund. But, it will probably be ok as long as you're not using it as a trampoline. Keep in mind though, it really doesn't matter how well built it is, what the weight limit is, or how much weight you put on it if the mattress is getting really old. The glue that holds the seams together will only last for a limited number of years, especially in extreme temps. If the mattress was manufactured 10 years ago and has been sitting in a hot, humid warehouse for 9 of those years, the mattress simply won't last as long as one that was manufactured 6 months ago with the same specs. I know we all value every dollar we earn but sometimes you just gotta shop for a what you hope is a good air mattress, then roll the dice.


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi all

I would pay to see some ssbbw who could make a movie like that:

Movie where She bounce on a small office chair to the rhythm of the music? It would be great to see her having fun bouncing and chair having workout to hold her nice booty She could treat it as the exercise that someone have forced her to do on this chair therefore what..?? She does not like the chair a lot hehe therefore what she wants ...? She wants the chair to gave up (then she wouldn't have to exercise anymore) lol How long it would take for her to kill the chair? Depends on her weight and how strong she would be bouncing on it) Actually She could make a movie with chair for example every second day and use the chair only for this purpose  We here could observe her looking sexy while bouncing in nice clothes on chair and make a bets if the chair will give up first or Her  What do you thing people? hehe


----------



## Warrior (Nov 24, 2019)

anonymous.viewerun said:


> Hi all
> 
> I would pay to see some ssbbw who could make a movie like that:
> 
> Movie where She bounce on a small office chair to the rhythm of the music? It would be great to see her having fun bouncing and chair having workout to hold her nice booty She could treat it as the exercise that someone have forced her to do on this chair therefore what..?? She does not like the chair a lot hehe therefore what she wants ...? She wants the chair to gave up (then she wouldn't have to exercise anymore) lol How long it would take for her to kill the chair? Depends on her weight and how strong she would be bouncing on it) Actually She could make a movie with chair for example every second day and use the chair only for this purpose  We here could observe her looking sexy while bouncing in nice clothes on chair and make a bets if the chair will give up first or Her  What do you thing people? hehe


Its a great idea!


----------



## Warrior (Feb 17, 2020)

it is very quiet in this thread


----------



## Trinkan (Feb 17, 2020)

Indeed! To sturdy things? Or lightweight ppl?


----------



## Shotha (Mar 1, 2020)

I broke my bed on Friday night. Cuss!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 1, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I broke my bed on Friday night. Cuss!



I had that once with our bed, too.
I was laying in the middle of the night, in the middle of that broken bed and couldn't move for several reasons - laughing was one of it.

Must have been a production fault (hehe). We replaced one piece and it is fine now (so far).

My true weak point: toilet seats
I have crashed a few, some at home, some at hotels.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 1, 2020)

I just have the same story with toilet seats!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 1, 2020)

Oh! I just forgot I broke a cheap bed twice!


----------



## Warrior (Mar 1, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I had that once with our bed, too.
> I was laying in the middle of the night, in the middle of that broken bed and couldn't move for several reasons - laughing was one of it.
> 
> Must have been a production fault (hehe). We replaced one piece and it is fine now (so far).
> ...


How break the toilet seats? Only by sitting on them?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 1, 2020)

Warrior said:


> How break the toilet seats? Only by sitting on them?


let's say these were of minor quality


----------



## Warrior (Mar 1, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> let's say these were of minor quality


I hope you dont hurt your butt!


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 3, 2020)

The toilet seat conversation reminds me of the time I tried to stand on the lid of my new toilet to reach a high place. And cracked the lid! Thankfully not a big crack but enough for my mother to ask what happened to it!


----------



## andycarter (Jun 12, 2020)

I saw two women pop a pool floatie this week. Four heavy women being not at all bashful on the pool toys, the biggest of them on a duck float. It's a one person float with a capacity of 220 pounds according to the box, but it's large enough for two, and I saw three normal-sized people get on it. Unstable, but it floated them, over 400 pounds between them.

A woman who was probably over 500 pounds by herself sat on it straddling the head, so the head end was sunk up to the neck and the back end was sticking up out of the water. Normally people fall forward when they try to float on it like that unless they have a second (or third!) person behind them to balance the load, but this woman was stable and maneuverable as a boss. It looked seriously overloaded but it held her.

A second woman of about 350 pounds pulled on the back of it like she wanted to climb aboard. Still didn't manage to spill the heavier woman, so she tried harder, and they decided to try to get her on it, too. Moved so the one could balance against the stairs and the other could sit on the back of the duck. She couldn't get her legs around the other woman and she kept spilling them both, so she tried to sit on it backwards. Not enough room and she failed again.

What ended up working is she put her legs around the first woman's waist rather than around her butt. Sat with her legs on top of the other woman's hips and held on to her under her bust like they were riding a motorcycle. Still fell off it a couple times, but they eventually managed to balance, briefly.

The main body of the thing was submerged and the wings were spread and twisted like they would rip off. The head of the thing bulged and looked like it would explode. But they kept falling off, and the thing looked so happy and relieved to be out from under them lol.

Other people then got on it two and three at a time, and I lost interest since none of them were as big as the first two, but eventually the first woman got back on it, and wanted my partner of about 430 pounds to get on it with her. They were unable to stay on it, but I got to see the thing just about submerge as they tried. I suggested we add air, so they let me do that. Didn't help float them both, and probably increased the stress on the duck. I got on it, and I weigh more than the heavy woman. I suggested she get on it with me and she thought the idea so ridiculous she didn't take me seriously. Bummer. Tried to get my partner on it with me. We didn't succeed, but we briefly had more than 1000 pounds on the thing.

The heavy woman got on it and once again was super stable. Not sure how she does that. Got my partner on it with her again. Landed it a couple times but couldn't stay on it. Got the 350 pound woman on with her again and got it stable! The head of the duck bulged so much the black eyes were turning grey as the vinyl stretched. They got good at balancing, but when they spilled for about the third time, we got my partner on it again. Balanced against the side of the pool, at first, and then floated carefully out toward the center. Nearly stable at last!

Boom! The head of the duck popped and the ladies fell off the float. The outer ring of the body of the duck, and the head, wings and tail, deflated, leaving the center two rings, the second air chamber, still inflated.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 12, 2020)

oh pool floaties count as well ...?!
I used to have a nice one too...

I am going to add a story with pool floatie soon, not as impressive as @andycarter 's story but maybe you'd like to hear it


----------



## andycarter (Jun 12, 2020)

I like pool floaties because it surprises people that they hold so much weight. Once a heavy person gets on them, though, people are more willing to use them. They are self conscious about how much they sink, and about falling off them, but they get over their fear of popping them. I have several super heavy friends who don't bat an eye getting on a float, but people who haven't seen it are more bashful.

My partner an I have used double wide pool air mattresses on the floor of hotel rooms, and we've crashed with friends at conventions like this, and those who haven't seen us do that go through this _omg-I-gotta-see-this-have-to-look-but-not-look-like-I'm-looking_ phase of checking out the fat people getting on an air mattress before they believe it'll hold us. Sometimes it doesn't last the night, but we've never outright popped one. They just go flat.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 12, 2020)

andycarter said:


> Once a heavy person gets on them,


Sorry for picking this half sentence from your previous post but this is an issue with me and air mattresses - 'getting on them'. Haven't tried for a while but it would definitely cause some attention


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 12, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Sorry for picking this half sentence from your previous post but this is an issue with me and air mattresses - 'getting on them'. Haven't tried for a while but it would definitely cause some attention


I actually have two air mattress incidents. In both cases the mattresses ended in a poor pile of rubber rubbish.

First one happened some time ago, maybe 15-20 years. I had a very nice pool floating mattress. It looked like an island with a palm tree and a overdimensioned banana as a pillow. We used this on a lake not on a pool. Once I had entered this island I was kind of stuck on it because when I went down to swim a little there was no chance to get back on it. Generally speaking I should have been able, evrryone else was but I wasn't. 

The last day of this island it happened that I was with someone else on the island and I was about to slide down from it. I tried to hold me tight on the palm tree which was immediately teared off from the main mattress which caused a main air pressure loss in the main body and all over sudden we were swimming instead of floating.

Second incident:
When I was about finishing university I sold a lot of stuff because I didn't need it anymore.
One thing I obviously sold too early was my bed. But I had a brilliant alternative. Air mattress, inflatable bed, one of the medium sized ones.

Turned out I was to heavy for them because every night I woke up. Each night at least one of these inner connections that are made to give some stability (?) broke/teared off inside and turned into little mountains while I was sinking down to the floor. Next night: more air pressure, same procedure. Very uncomfortable for about two weeks.

So whenever I am invited to stay overnight at someone else's place I refuse to sleep on those inflatable beds. For reasons. (One is that I am at least +50 kg/ + 110lbs heavier than back then.)


----------



## Tad (Jun 12, 2020)

Those floaty toys can be tough! When I was in university we often went up to a lake outside the city (one of my friend's had a family cottage on the lake, but the rest of the family didn't use it much, so it was just him and his sister taking turns inviting friends up during the Summer). One year we got a floating island (on ours the palm tree inflated seperately and just fit into a socket), and we used to have major fights multiple times a day as everyone would try to get on it and dump off those who were already on. Remarkably the island survived all that climbing and dumping and general rough-housing all Summer and part way into the next year before springing a leak. But if the palm tree on that had been attached to the main island part, for sure we would have torn it apart the same way Ana did, holding onto the tree (in our case to try to keep from being dragged from the mattress).

We did find that we could tuck the palm tree in behind the rear bench of a canoe, then while sitting on that bench you could lean back against the tree very comfortably. Then if you took the rope used to secure the canoe, and tied it around the neck of a bottle of schnapps, you could leave the bottle hanging in the water to stay cool, and just pull it up when you wanted a drink. I got one of the worst sunburns of my life doing that!


----------



## op user (Jun 12, 2020)

A T-shirt is recommended if one wants to spent time on those floating toys.


----------



## Rob hudson (Jun 13, 2020)

The only break story I have is once, in a cheap apartment with an even cheaper twin bed, my then-girlfriend climbed on it (taking up most of it at about 335 pounds) and the frame cracked lol when I climbed on top of her. We sank down and fell off it, laughing.
Luckily I was able to fix it with a new bolt.
No other interesting breakage stories, alas.


----------



## op user (Jun 13, 2020)

When a 335 pound lady (or larger) is involved we always offer her the top position and encourage her to take it.


----------



## andycarter (Sep 6, 2020)

I watched a super tall, super heavy woman with really big legs partially break a chair waiting for carryout dining this week. She sat on the middle of three chairs, spilling onto the two next to her. When another person arrived she moved two of the chairs to have some separation from the third, and sat on them both. When another person arrived she took one chair off by itself and gingerly sat on it. Every little move she made the plastic seat bent like hell and made popping noises. She tried a couple times to stand a bit and scoot backwards into the chair. Each time she did that she also had to pull the chair forward, because it would try to escape backwards when she sat. I watched the base of the chair bend each time she did that. About the third time she sat there was a cracking noise and she stopped moving, and pulled her feet under her to brace herself. She relaxed, but then looked like she just about lost her balance and fell off the chair. She slowly pushed her feet back out in front of her, but compensated by leaning hard against the back of the chair, which bent far back. I tested with my chair and couldn't get mine to bend that far, and I'm a really big guy. I was sure she had broken hers.

When someone left, she stood up for about a minute, isolated a different chair, and sat carefully in it. When I stood I examined her first chair. The seat bottom was cracked around two of the four mounts that attach it to the metal base.


----------



## Rob hudson (Sep 6, 2020)

Too bad you didn't talk to her. Although I guess that might have been awkward lol.
Great story.


----------



## andycarter (Sep 7, 2020)

I have a chair breaking story that isn't entirely my own.

Some time ago I was doing a job in an admin office where I knew someone whose girlfriend worked there. She was always there and he was sometimes there. She was a very big girl, and she had a chair from the cafeteria because she needed one without arms, and she needed one that wasn't wooden, according to him. Her chair didn't look sturdy at all. It was made of a soft plastic. But it was way sturdier than it looked. It had a metal base, and there were metal tubes that ran down the sides of the inside of the hollow plastic seat, and up the back of the chair. The legs didn't look very bulky, but when she sat on it the legs didn't spread apart much at all. But she'd come in and go behind her desk and plop into that thing like she weighed nothing, and the thing would make a metallic screech, but it held her just fine. When she moved it screeched. WHen she stood it screeched.

I guessed at the time she weighed 500 pounds. He told me she weighed more than that, but didn't say how much. She wore dresses, which hid her legs, but there was no hiding the width of those hips. She turned sideways a bit to get through the door, and she swished loudly when she walked.

I thought that chair was holding her well, until I examined it one night and found that the base was twisted so that not all four legs touched the floor at the same time until you sat in it, one pair of legs was spread wider than the others, the back of the chair was leaning back enough that the metal tubes were separated from the grooves in the plastic that they were supposed to fit into, the metal tubes that ran down the sides of the seat had torn through the plastic in the top, at the front of the chair, and under the chair the plastic at the ends of those tubes was torn, and there were stress marks in the bottom of the plastic seat and it bent way too easily when you sat on it, like the plastic forward of the metal brace that ran through the center of the chair was going to fold in half with any weight on it.

Still, she'd come in and *woomph* plop into it like she weighed nothing.

Then one day she had a different color chair, and it didn't screech when she sat in it. He told me what came of the last one. He and her were alone in the office and he was sitting in her chair and he told her to sit on him and she did. Their combined weight on his narrower butt had crushed the hollow seat, and at first that's all he felt. Just the normally smooshy soft plastic seat hitting hard bottom. He had to push his feet forward to keep his shins from breaking, and that put a lot of weight on the front of the chair. The hollow plastic seat, and the metal tubes that ran through it, folded forward of the metal base, the chair shot backwards, and she landed on him on the floor.

That's his "I almost died being kinky with my girlfriend at work" story. Everyone has one of those, right?


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks for sharing all these awesome stories! I wish I had more to share but I'm kind of a hermit and my 200 lb self doesn't tend to cause too many weight bearing problems, hah. 

Anybody want to donate me a beautiful super sized person, lol?


----------



## voluptuouslover (Nov 4, 2020)

I have broken 2 office chairs. Not quite collapse but broke the function of the chair and the wheels wouldn’t roll anymore.
When I turn over my bed and settle I. It seems to be rocking and squeezing aggressively lately with the extra 30 lbs. I have packed on.....I am sure my wife notices the bed when I move around and is hoping it doesn’t collapse.....that would be arousing and embarrassing all at the same time.


----------



## TimTim (Nov 4, 2020)

Most recently was a stool in my kitchen. Sat down one morning and it just started collapsing beneath me. Luckily I caught myself before I fell onto it.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 4, 2020)

My office chair at home is on its last legs. The seat now sinks under my weight, even without me pressing the lever to adjust the height. This reminds me that one of the legs on my last home office chair just suddenly snapped. I don't know how I avoided falling but I didn't fall.


----------



## Barrett (Nov 5, 2020)

The last thing I broke was a computer/office chair in my bedroom.
I had leaned over to the side to grab a DVD off a lower shelf of my bookcase, and the chair pedestal snapped, and I got dumped out on the floor, along with the top half of the chair.
I had just broken one of those plastic molded patio chairs when I sat in it the previous weekend at my sister's house, so my pride was already bruised.
At least I was alone when my computer chair broke; there were several witnesses to the death of the patio chair.

My current computer chair isn't fairing very well, either. The hydraulics gave out last year, so I've had to adjust to sitting in it with the seat at its lowest level. 
I can raise it up, but it drops like a stone as soon as my weight settles on it.
And despite it being an extra wide chair, I've had to remove the arms so I could fit into it.
Thankfully, it's a bit sturdier than my previous computer chair, and there's a much smaller chance of it breaking with the seat level cratered-out.

To avoid further embarrassment, especially in public, if I think there's even the slightest chance a piece of furniture won't hold my weight without cracking or breaking, I won't even attempt to sit in or on it.


----------



## Tad (Nov 6, 2020)

My computer chair at my work-from-home-desk is breaking up the linoleum tiles I'm rolling it across. I wonder if flooring has a recommended weight or pressure limit?

Fortunately we have a few left over tiles from when we quickly tiled it after we moved in (there was awful carpeting that we pulled out, and between allergies and having a cat we didn't want to put down new carpet, and linoleum tiles were quick and easy to put down in the bedrooms and den). But I wonder how long the new tiles will last? Maybe I can find one of those plastic boards for use under rolling chairs?


----------



## Rob hudson (Nov 6, 2020)

Nope, those plastic boards crack and splinter, too, after a while.
Suggest laying a plywood square or something.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 6, 2020)

These days my computer desk chair at home rips up the carpet under my weight. It seams like floor covering definitely have their weight limits. A number of years ago I knew a guy, who must have been well over 400 lb, and he managed to put a foot through the floorboards several times.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 6, 2020)

So it seems that office chairs are a running theme hehe.

I've recently bought myself a new BIG chair because the last one I had had a nylon star base and the wheel went on me. I was sitting happily one moment and then I tilted forward suddenly (so lucky it wasn't backwards), crashing into my table which stopped me landing on the ground. The hole bit where the wheel goes had snapped and bang. My new baby has a solid steel base so I won't go falling anywhere. 



Rob hudson said:


> Nope, those plastic boards crack and splinter, too, after a while.
> Suggest laying a plywood square or something.



My floor is doing that! Little cracks and some large splinters right under where I sit.

I also have that air mattress problem too, @DazzlingAnna hehe. The last time I went camping forever ago, I slept on an air mattress and every night it slowly deflated and I ended up on hard lumpy ground. Never going camping again! Glamping maybe. Even if I managed to get myself down on one now, I'd wouldn't be able to get back up again lol.


----------



## Rob hudson (Nov 8, 2020)

Camping. Where you spend money to live like a homeless person. Lolage.
Anyway, I've experienced the air mattress thing, myself. And I'm not particularly heavy. But, no more camping for me; my back is too fucked now to be sleeping on the ground, air mattress or not.


----------



## Tad (Nov 15, 2020)

Rob hudson said:


> Nope, those plastic boards crack and splinter, too, after a while.
> Suggest laying a plywood square or something.





Shotha said:


> These days my computer desk chair at home rips up the carpet under my weight. It seams like floor covering definitely have their weight limits. A number of years ago I knew a guy, who must have been well over 400 lb, and he managed to put a foot through the floorboards several times.





littlefairywren said:


> So it seems that office chairs are a running theme hehe.
> 
> I've recently bought myself a new BIG chair because the last one I had had a nylon star base and the wheel went on me. I was sitting happily one moment and then I tilted forward suddenly (so lucky it wasn't backwards), crashing into my table which stopped me landing on the ground. The hole bit where the wheel goes had snapped and bang. My new baby has a solid steel base so I won't go falling anywhere.
> 
> ...



Well, I've taken my chance with the plastic board thingy for now. Hopefully, given the price, it will last for a while. First I replaced the two damaged tiles, so there is not a hole there.

I'm also looking at new chairs. I alternate between a 'kneeling' chair and a standard one. I've had to dismiss about half the kneeling chairs for having a listed weight limit of 200 pounds, while the remaining ones have a limit of 250 which I'll probably stay under, but is not that far away. I think this is the first time I've run up against weight limits on furniture (or maybe I usually just don't think to check)

(Kneeling chair means something like this, for anyone who has not seen them. Great for the back, but they get rough on the shins after a while. My old one has completely dead padding plus the weld holding one wheel in place is broken so it keeps falling out or just hanging at a drunken angle)


----------



## andycarter (Jun 3, 2022)

andycarter said:


> I have a chair breaking story that isn't entirely my own.
> 
> Some time ago I was doing a job in an admin office where I knew someone whose girlfriend worked there. She was always there and he was sometimes there. She was a very big girl, and she had a chair from the cafeteria



I visited there for the first time in years, and she's still there. Even bigger now. They've replaced the chairs in the cafeteria, and they put dozens of the old ones in storage, and she still uses them at her desk. They've stacked the ones she's broken, and they're so bent they don't stack neatly. I took a look.

There's a weld that keeps the legs from spreading under load, and when that breaks there's a metal cap at the top of the legs that takes all the weight, and when it breaks the plastic that covers the whole thing stretches and splits. All of the chairs also have the metal frame ripping through the plastic seat to varying degrees, and some of them the seat forward of the frame is caved in and the bottom is split. On those, the seat bends like hell when I sit on it. Apparently, none have outright collapsed, so she keeps using them. She flips them over periodically and leans on the legs to un-bend them, and when she's having to do that really often she grabs a new chair. The ones that need to be un-bent every day are the ones with broken welds.

They bought her a wide, sturdy chair, but it's apparently uncomfortable and hard to move, so they put it half way to the cafeteria for her to rest on, and she keeps using the plastic ones at her desk.

She sits more delicately than I remember. Looks like she's sitting on a kid's chair and trying not to break it. But once she's on it she's not so delicate. She leans and rolls to center herself on it, and it screeches. She'll pull her feet closer to her and push as she leans backward, and the legs will un-bend some, and the thing will screech, and she'll relax and push her feet out, and the legs will spread wide again and it'll screech.

She avoids sitting in the cafeteria now because the new chairs don't seem as sturdy, but when I visited she sat with me in the cafeteria. Turns sideways to get in the door. Sits without apparent concern, does the same leaning and rolling to position herself, and the chair makes a creaking noise. Doesn't seem to phase her. But about the third time she met up with me in the cafeteria, while she was rolling to center herself on the seat, there was a plasticy popping noise, and she had a startle reaction, and slowly leaned until there was another popping noise, and she looked relieved. Likke this is something she just expects to happen. She more gingerly positioned herself this time, still looking like she was expecting something to break. Didn't offer an explanation and carried on with conversation like nothing had happened.


----------



## andycarter (Jun 3, 2022)

I don't have any more breaking stories, so a shoulda-broken story will have to do!

I was at the pool with my very big friend last year. She had a double wide air mattress with her, which was sturdy enough to float her but still sinks quite a lot when she's on it. She's about my size. I've seen these things hold a lot of weight, so they shouldn't excite me with the possibility of a pop, but they do. My friend has used it in the pool and on the grass, and we've both sat on it on the grass, and it seems like it should surely pop but it doesn't.

But she also used it as a cushion on a bench. It's much wider than the bench, and if kept scooting off the bench as she tried to sit, or she'd get on it and reposition herself and it'd scoot off the bench. So, she trapped it between her legs and the bench before she sat, and this caused it to wrap around the bench with her legs trapping it on one side of the bench and her butt trapping it on the other side. I've already discovered that if you fold an air mattress and sit on it it gets REALLY hard. My friend was just discovering this, and by the look on her face and her laugh she couldn't decide if it was super scary or super funny. And the thing also made pop-pop-pop-pop noises against her skin and against the bench as she moved, so she'd reposition herself a little and it'd make these really loud noises, and she'd both laugh and be afraid of drawing attention, so she'd stop, and then move again and laugh and fear again, until she decided it was more funny than scary and just intentionally made a lot of noise with the thing, squirming and rolling on the thing, and laughing.

So I sat with her on it, and she screamed and laughed and swore at me. It was so hard inflated, folded and with both of us on it, that I didn't sink into it like I expected to. We squirmed to make that popping noise, and we were so successful that it scared the crap out of us and we chickened out and got off it. Unloaded it was so stretched and soft that we needed to add more air, and then it still had some of its curved shape as it had been wrapped around the bench. Some of the tubes were stretched more than others, and there were odd bulges. It was so stretched out of shape the print on it was warped, and the pattern had translucent parts in it.

We sat on it on the grass, and I marveled that it hadn't popped, and still didn't pop.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Jun 14, 2022)

My BF and I and some friends went out to eat at a really nice upscale Italian place and my chair was really ready to fall apart so I got the waitress to switch it out and she said that chair had broken once before but was starting to come apart again so she thanked me for letting her know about it.
Glad I noticed and didn't end up with an embarrassing story.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 20, 2022)

andycarter said:


> I visited there for the first time in years, and she's still there. Even bigger now. They've replaced the chairs in the cafeteria, and they put dozens of the old ones in storage, and she still uses them at her desk. They've stacked the ones she's broken, and they're so bent they don't stack neatly. I took a look.
> 
> There's a weld that keeps the legs from spreading under load, and when that breaks there's a metal cap at the top of the legs that takes all the weight, and when it breaks the plastic that covers the whole thing stretches and splits. All of the chairs also have the metal frame ripping through the plastic seat to varying degrees, and some of them the seat forward of the frame is caved in and the bottom is split. On those, the seat bends like hell when I sit on it. Apparently, none have outright collapsed, so she keeps using them. She flips them over periodically and leans on the legs to un-bend them, and when she's having to do that really often she grabs a new chair. The ones that need to be un-bent every day are the ones with broken welds.
> 
> ...


I think she has fun with breaking chairs!


----------

